# Which one do you like best?Show saddles.



## Junebug (Jan 18, 2009)

Okay well im in need of a new show saddle and would like to see which one looks best on a black horse
You tell me!
1.








3.








Personaly i like 2 but i want to see what other people's opinions 
The first one is Dale Chavez
The senconed one is Billy Royal
The third one is Circle Y


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

Hi,

The 1st one I would not like on any Horse.
2nd One is nice
Third one is nice.

The third ones color Natural/light Oil looks the best on a Black Horse, you should be able to get the 2nd one in a lighter color as they are supposed to be hand made.

I would check the skirt dimensions to make sure they are not too long for your Horse, slightly rounded skirts are more forgiving.


----------



## SaddleUp158 (Dec 26, 2008)

Style wise I like the 3rd one, but I do not like the color! Dark oil or the chocolate color looks the best. (though the circuit you show on probably will vary on the preference of dark or light oil.)


----------



## Junebug (Jan 18, 2009)

SaddleUp158 said:


> Style wise I like the 3rd one, but I do not like the color! Dark oil or the chocolate color looks the best. (though the circuit you show on probably will vary on the preference of dark or light oil.)


 Yeah dark oil is more prefered in arabs, morgans, and paso finos
but APHA and AQHA prefer light oil lol


----------



## Junebug (Jan 18, 2009)

SouthernTrailsGA said:


> Hi,
> 
> The 1st one I would not like on any Horse.
> 2nd One is nice
> ...


I just like 1 because its differnt and nobody would have it lol


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

I have owned a Dale Chavez show saddle and it never broke in or got comfortable. The Billy Royal looks alright. I have also owned a Circle Y and will never own another. I prefer Phil Harris or Blue Ribbon saddles. They are much nicer and very comfy. Also check out some used Phil Harris on Blue Ribbons to get a better deal.

This is a Phil Harris.
 
The website is Welcome to Harris Leather & Silverworks

This is a Blue Ribbon
​The website is Blue Ribbon Custom Tack




SaddleUp158 said:


> Style wise I like the 3rd one, but I do not like the color! Dark oil or the chocolate color looks the best. (though the circuit you show on probably will vary on the preference of dark or light oil.)


Most people showing stock type breeds use light oil saddles.


----------



## HayburnerHeights (Jan 10, 2009)

I owned a Billy Royal before and I loved it!

Personally, they are all "over done" with the silver for my liking! LOL

Guess its a good thing I don't show anymore.

Anyways out of the 3, I would take the the Billy Royal


----------



## Junebug (Jan 18, 2009)

LauraB said:


> I have owned a Dale Chavez show saddle and it never broke in or got comfortable. The Billy Royal looks alright. I have also owned a Circle Y and will never own another. I prefer Phil Harris or Blue Ribbon saddles. They are much nicer and very comfy. Also check out some used Phil Harris on Blue Ribbons to get a better deal.
> 
> This is a Phil Harris.
> 
> ...


I don't really like Phil harris saddles, but Blue Ribbon i do but are co$tly ahaha but comfort doesnt really matter to me becasue its not like im going to be riding in it everyday


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

i like the first and second one but i hatee hate hate light oil


----------



## Colorado Dobes (Nov 12, 2008)

I like the Blue Ribbon that lauraB posted the best.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Show saddles are not my cup of tea. I think they're all overdone because I really care about the horse not the tack....Although I understand the bling. 

I like #2


----------



## ALYJOMOFO (Dec 30, 2008)

looove #2


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

i like the second the the best. I like the looks of the 3rd but not the color. All of them would look great on a black horse.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

I like the second and third.

I like that the second has extra D rings for a breastcollar, but I don't like the back cinch rings as well though


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

I like number 3 but i like king saddles.


----------



## Junebug (Jan 18, 2009)

Colorado Dobes said:


> I like the Blue Ribbon that lauraB posted the best.


Sorry i don't have $10,000 My limit is $5,000 ahah


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

Are you set on having a brand new saddle? You can easily find a used Blue Ribbon for less than $5000.
There are some on this website.
List Ads - TackTrader.com Classifieds


----------



## Junebug (Jan 18, 2009)

LauraB said:


> Are you set on having a brand new saddle? You can easily find a used Blue Ribbon for less than $5000.
> There are some on this website.
> List Ads - TackTrader.com Classifieds


Yeah i kinda want a new one for congress, i really apriciate it though  Im gonna still keep my eye out.


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

I like #2 Billy Royal because there is some black on it to match the black horse and I think the darker brown makes it better than #3 for a black horse as well because it might be too much contrast if you did #3 because #3 is a very light brown.


----------



## SaddleUp158 (Dec 26, 2008)

LauraB said:


> I have owned a Dale Chavez show saddle and it never broke in or got comfortable. The Billy Royal looks alright. I have also owned a Circle Y and will never own another. I prefer Phil Harris or Blue Ribbon saddles. They are much nicer and very comfy. Also check out some used Phil Harris on Blue Ribbons to get a better deal.
> quote]
> 
> 
> Have you tried one of the new Dale Chavez saddles? They are so much more comfortable then they use to be. I never really liked them either, until I tried one of the new ones. My Circle Y was an older one and was super super comfy.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I like 2nd one the most. Just from the look. Circle Y are pretty comfortable to ride, but I guess just for showing it doesn't matter that much (like it does for 2-3 hour trail ride...  )


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

Im not fond of many show saddles especially a dale chavez. I really like the looks of the second but Im not fond of billy royals either. However I love older circle y work saddles as I think they are awesome but the show saddles dont usually work out all that well.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

SaddleUp158 said:


> LauraB said:
> 
> 
> > I have owned a Dale Chavez show saddle and it never broke in or got comfortable. The Billy Royal looks alright. I have also owned a Circle Y and will never own another. I prefer Phil Harris or Blue Ribbon saddles. They are much nicer and very comfy. Also check out some used Phil Harris on Blue Ribbons to get a better deal.
> ...


----------



## LoveMyFinny (Dec 5, 2008)

I like the Circle Y best. I am so glad that we just use training saddles around here (of course I don't do any big shows). I have never liked the show saddles either.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I like the second one that you posted in the OP. It has enough leather showing that the silver does not look over-done. In my mind, the light oil on the 3rd one just makes it look gaudy and I don't like the seat on the first one. I also like the angled corners of the skirts, it just looks unique from everything I am used to seeing. Anything from light to medium oil will look good on a black horse.


----------

